# I want a Mantis Shrimp



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I want a tank... i dont have room for a big one and evey one is right in that gallon tank is a stretch... so i think i have descided on a mantis...

I need help with my setup though...

tank... lighing... filtration...

i need the best bang for the buck especially in the lighting and filtration areas....

and anything else you can help me with...

I know SW tanks take a while to cycle and such thats y i want to start so maybe after Xmas i can get one...

S13... help...

-me


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Want my advice? Dont get a mantis shrimp. First off, they get rather large and can require a 55g tank, which you probably dont want to get just for one invertabrate. Second, if you DID get the 55, and you put a mantis in, that is it for the tank, since they are very good hunter/killers and will eat mostly any and everything. They live in caves and you might not see it often, and they are notorious as tank breakers.
If your going to do a 55g saltwater and you want a cool fish, get a humu humu trigger or something, not a mantis shrimp.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks and sorry i missed you in chat...

-me


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Uhhh....55 gallon tank? Not really.
There are many different species of mantis you can keep, in a variety of sizes.
The largest mantis commonly available is the peac0ck, and they can live comfortably in a 20 gallon tank.

As far as the equipment you'll need, it somewhat depends on the mantis species you're interested in. Lighting is not so important, but a good skimmer and plenty of liverock is essential.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

so the tank would be fine with just a skimmer?

what brand had a nice small skimmer?

-me


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Really? I once saw a rather large invert that i was told was a pea**************** mantis, and it was a little under a foot long. I assumed it would need a large tank. I apologise if the tank size i gave was incorrect


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You can "easily" find a smaller species of mantis, preferably a spearer over a clubber type. They're not that hard to keep, but keep in mind that the more common species, aren't as "colorful" as something like the ones mentioned 

Nano Fission Skimmers would work, but of course, there are other options.
In the end, no smaller skimmer is really that "great" but they do an ok job for the size of tank.

10 gallon tank, arg. sand, possibly an hob filter if you prefer it, the skimmer, few pounds of lr, flourescent lighting, and a few other essentials and you should be good to go.
I would suggest looking over nano-reef.com, mantises seem to be big over there, and there's usually quite a few threads about them.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ok so i've looked around and here is what im thinking...

10 gallon tank
10 lbs of sand
7-10 lbs of LR
Fission Nano Skimmer (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4392+14676&pcatid=14676)
Submersible Heater
Glass Top
Lighting (just normal run of the mill flourescent tank lighting?)
Power Head (just anything?)

Tell me if im missing anything or need to upgrad or what...

oh and i think i want a Pseudosquilla Ciliata

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

geez guys no help at all?

so i thinking of replacing the power head with an actual filter... I was looking at a Zoo Med 501 (http://www.petco.com/product/14971/Zoo-Med-Save-Your-Reptiles-501.aspx) but i think a fluval 104 might be better and if i order it off the internet it will only be like $50 which is like $15 over the price of a a power head... is it money well spent or a waste of cash?

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well you did post this in freshwater... jezz...

I would have a small mechanical filter in there... but I wouldn't skip the powerhead. Powerheads are essential and are needed for maximum skimming efficiency.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you know what kind of mantis you are looking into getting? Different kinds require different things.. I have both of my mantis' in 10 gallon tanks with just a simple penguin 100GPH bio-wheel filter. They do not require much lighting on my p. ciliata tank I am just running a 18W compact light fixture I bought from Big Al's Online. For substrate I am using some argonite reef sand in my peac0ck's tank and some tahitian moon sand in my p. ciliata's tank. All in all each setup cost me about 100 bucks. But can be done cheaper. When you get on yahoo I can give you some more help..


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

predator said:


> ok so i've looked around and here is what im thinking...
> 
> 10 gallon tank
> 10 lbs of sand
> ...


Woops, I missed this post. Make sure to get some very small liverock rubble. I've had great luck with getting it for free from the local fish stores. With the filter I am running, there is somewhat decient flow in the tank with 10x turnover an hour. In my p. ciliata tank, I have probably 3-4lbs of liverock and he seems very satisfied with it. If you were to get a powerhead, I would proably get one of the less powerful ones do to the tank size and what not. Sorry it took me so long to reply predator, I don't frequent the freshwater forums often


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont even know how that happened... my appologies...

thanks for help... im at work soooooo ill get back to yall later...

if a mod could move this i would be greatful...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ok with s13's help i made a wish list.

10 gallon tank
glass lid
7ish lbs of LR
7ish lbs of sand

Lights:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt

Stand for lights: (will these fit right?)
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18362/si1383411/cl0/coralifeaqualightmountinglegs

Power Head:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18555/si1379439/cl0/riomini50aquapumppowerhead

Skimmer:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18491/si1381790/cl0/currentusafissionnanoskimmer

take a look.... what yall think?

-me


----------

